# How many tags does your dog wear?



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

We took Gordo to the vet yesterday and he recieved his rabies shot. He was a big baby and wailed... 

Anyhow, he also got a rabies tag, that is required he wear, (I think.) That is his first. We are going out today to get him one with our number on it. 

Mimi already has FOUR tags on her collar that she wears when we go out. And I am in thinking about getting her another one with our phone number on it so that would make it a total of 5 tags she wears. 

The tags she wears are the following:
City of Garland Registration -Required
City of Dallas Registration (since our vet office is in Dallas, they issued one to her)
Petwatch-I might remove this one when I get her one with our number
Rabies -required

Are your dogs required to wear so many tags?


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Sydney has three:
1 - Her personalized tag with my phone number on it.
2 - Her City of Toronto registration tag (required by the city, and my dog walker by extension)
3 - Her Rabies tag

The microchip company also had a tag, but I decided not to bother with that one.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Way too many! License, ID, Rabies, therapy . . . ditched the microchip one. I do have the little edge covers to control the noise, but I barely have room for the leash!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I hate all those tags, especially on a little dog. Imagine what it sounds like right by their ears when they all clang together! I have dog license tags and rabies tags, which I put on my key chain. I never go out without my keys, so I always have the tags, even if they're not on the dogs. Not entirely legal, probably, but I like it better. Both dogs are microchipped.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I only have her id tag on her when we go out. They were too heavy and she was very distracted by the sound so I took them off. I keep hoping we don't get "pulled over" on a walk!

Dorothy, that's a great idea to put them on your keychain! I never thought of that and it's a good compromise.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

They only wear tags when they go off property. They wear collars without tags when we go outside on our property. They never wear collars in the house. One county tag, one rabies tag, one with our info and one micro chip tag. They get so excited when I bring out the "travel collars" since they jingle.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Oscar only wears two! His rabies tag and his ID tag with his name, phone number and it also says "reward offered" on it, to encourage someone to call if they find him. Having two on there also provides the perfect amount of "jingle" so I can hear him wander throughout the house.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Two - Rabies and ID and too many jiggles for me, especially for an active puppy (Jack) that I have to take the collar off at bedtime. I like the jiggles going outside, so I know where Jack has run off to.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi wears 3. His town registration tag, his name/address tag, and his AKC tag. The AKC tag is plastic, so it doesn't make noise, and I put it between the other two to keep them from jangling. I don't bother with his rabies tag, because you can't get the town tag without proof of current rabies vaccination. (which they keep on record) All anyone needs to do is call the town to find out the details.

I like the AKC tag, because AKC keeps MUCH more contact information on file than you can fit on a tag. (for instance, vet, breeder and a neighbor to call if they can't get you)

He only wears them outside though. Inside, he goes nekkid.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

DorothyS said:


> I have dog license tags and rabies tags, which I put on my key chain.


That's a great idea!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rabies, ID tag and microchip tag ID.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My girls only wear one tag that says REWARD and my cell phone number. They have microchips and are required to have the rabies shot but not required to wear the tag.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

2 a tag with his chip info and a tag with our address and phone number.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lily just wears one-I may be wrong but I don't think she's required to wear the rabies tag in Boston, I've never been asked anyways. It didn't seem worth it to put such a big tag on such a little dog. She's microchipped and has a tag with my last name, number, and some have my street address. Some also say REWARD> I wonder if that motivates people to reconsider that might have found a dog and decided to keep it.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella doesn't wear any. I have her license and rabies tags in my purse and her collar has her name and my phone number woven into the fabric. I hate the way the tags discolor the fur on her neck.

ETA: She is also chipped but she chewed that tag right off her collar


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine wear one, with contact info only. I have their rabies tags but it's not required that they wear them here.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Naked Neezers! I have some name and address tags but for when we travel.


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

we keep a few different collars with different information. Tugger is microchipped so I know they can find me if he is picked up by the city or taken to a vet. But, I keep 1 tag on his collar with our current address and phone number so if he gets out of the house (which is most likely) the person who finds him can bring him back home quickly without having to phone the pound or my vet. I also have a separate collar with my mom's address and phone number as well as a 3rd with our cottage number and address. As far as the city license and rabies I don't put it on the collar. I have never know anyone to get ticked for not displaying these. And if anyone really does have an issue ie your dog bites someone, they will need to see the actual paper from the vet not just the tag. 

I mostly worry about Tugger wandering away and someone not wanting to return him. The last time he wandered away, he was out of sight for about 5 min. A neighbor saw our house number on the tag and was brining him home. She said 2 people stopped her and offered to "keep" the lost dog.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LuckyOne said:


> They only wear tags when they go off property. They wear collars without tags when we go outside on our property. They never wear collars in the house. One county tag, one rabies tag, one with our info and one micro chip tag. They get so excited when I bring out the "travel collars" since they jingle.


If your microchip tag has the actual microchip number on it, I'd suggest that you reconsider keeping it on the dog. If one of your dogs got out and someone found the dog, they could remove that tag and then tell the vet that you sold the dog to them and have "proof" by providing the microchip number, which they would have in their possession. I'm not sure every vet would be fooled, but why give that information to someone? If you have registered that microchip to your name, you're the only one who needs to know the number, so tuck it away in your dog's file/binder.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Kimberly, I like your suggestion about the microchip tag, but did you mean, keep it OFF?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I meant reconsider keeping it on the dog by considering to take it off. Make sense?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

RECONSIDER!! AH.... Sorry... I had a moment there!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby only wears one with our phone numbers. I have proof of rabies at home if anyone every needs it but in forty years of having dogs no one has ever asked!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Too many, the name tag, the rabies tag, the microchip tag and then a few decorative tags with rhinestones and crowns, etc. lol...

I will say that I can hear her coming from a mile away and I don't need to put a bell on her ound:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> If your microchip tag has the actual microchip number on it, I'd suggest that you reconsider keeping it on the dog. If one of your dogs got out and someone found the dog, they could remove that tag and then tell the vet that you sold the dog to them and have "proof" by providing the microchip number, which they would have in their possession. I'm not sure every vet would be fooled, but why give that information to someone? If you have registered that microchip to your name, you're the only one who needs to know the number, so tuck it away in your dog's file/binder.


Thanks for the advice. Something I had not thought about.


----------

